
Ask HN: Why you didn't validate your product idea? - michakinlabi
I have a product idea in mind and I think people will like it. I&#x27;m afraid of validating. I think some smart people may discover and steal the idea if I do. So I just want to work on the idea and launch.<p>Have you done similar things before? What are the steps you took?
======
1rs
Your fear that someone will steal the idea is natural but mostly wrong. You
are being emotional about it, but you have to be rational in order for your
company to succeed.

The most likely outcome of your idea is that you will work hard, launch, and
discover then that actually no one is interested and at that point you
discover why.

When talking about ideas to others you will discover that: \- Most people have
their own ideas that they think others want to steal and that they think are
much better ideas than yours. (You'll think these ideas are worse than your
own.) \- Most people will think the idea sucks. (it's natural, just like
you'll think their ideas suck)

There's a lot of information needed to be able to understand an idea. That's
why you should also just validate the problem you are solving or some part of
it, or part of the solution. You can't validate the whole thing. "Would you
use this product" is the wrong question.

So you can be pretty comfortable in asking feedback.

However.

Get feedback from people who are relevant to the target audience.

Get feedback from people who are already invested in something. I wouldn't
necessarily validate with a serial entrepreneur that's looking for something
new to build. Although the more likely outcome is that he'd want to work with
you which would be the best outcome for you.

Get feedback from people who don't have a significant advantage compared to
you to get it done.

You shouldn't be afraid of competitors. They will come anyways. You should be
confident in your ability to outperform them - you will have to. Which also
means that these people you are validating with that you think could steal
your idea - you need them on your team. Or you need to build to a team so
strong that them stealing doesn't matter. You still actually need to build
that team.

~~~
michakinlabi
Thanks for your detailed and helpful feedback.

------
maresca
No one is going to steal your idea. Besides, an idea without execution is
nothing. If you've been down this road before, you'll know from experience
that it'll take every ounce of energy of shoving your idea down peoples
throats before they start paying attention.

------
sarciszewski
Because I gave them away for free.

